

Ask HN: Affiliate network for private jets - jacklockyeruk

We are a global aircraft charter company with offices in over 30 countries worldwide.<p>I am currently looking to create an affiliate scheme for our private jet business. We would look to pay a fixed percentage of <i>profit</i> for every charter flight that goes ahead.<p>I have already contacted Commission Junction although they feel our site gets too little traffic for their platform (20,000 unique&#x2F;month).<p>Does anyone know of any networks that would fit into this kind of market - obviously whilst volume might be low, the payouts per sale could be very large.
======
dangrossman
I don't imagine there are going to be hordes of affiliates in this space. It
should be manageable to run something in-house. There's affiliate program
software you can run on your own servers and not have to give any network a
cut of the commissions.

------
thenomad
You could try ShareASale :
[http://www.shareasale.com/](http://www.shareasale.com/)

Alternatively, feel free to email me - I may be able to suggest a couple of
private contacts.

------
booruguru
You might want to try pitching forums WarriorForum and DigitalPoint...most of
the users are amateurs, but there are some big players who might be able to
assist you.

------
wusatiuk
Please let me know some more details. If you have some european offices,
please let me know.

